# Chris Benton Rochester New York



## chrisbentonrochester (Mar 25, 2011)

If your Audi has over 150,000 miles on it what kind of money are you likely to be spending on maintenance for it each year? - Chris Benton Rochester New York


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

chrisbentonrochester said:


> If your Audi has over 150,000 miles on it what kind of money are you likely to be spending on maintenance for it each year? - Chris Benton Rochester New York


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

What is this? I don't even.


----------



## chrisbentonrochester (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I hope not too much. - Chris Benton Rochester New York


----------

